# SAVED: Police Dog in NYC shelter



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm thinking this will get resolved soon. I hope rescues will swoop in. Sorry, not much respect for this retired police officer. Here is the story:
Former police dog dumped at NYC shelter: Status listed as 'super urgent' | Examiner.com


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

"when commanded "fosum" he will bite or protect" :thumbsdown:


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like a rescue picked him up.
BUSTER – A1060089 | Help us Save NYC AC&C Shelter Dogs


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Shame these dogs end up in shelters. Of all dogs, these guys should have a comfortable retirement.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The local rescues will likely need specialized volunteer backup to be committed first. This is a scary situation for any rescue board considering a pull -- remember, they work with pet dogs usually. A patrol trained K9 is a whole other kind of dog. Experts in handling these dogs need to commit in advance to helping foster and assess for there to be hope for this dog. Reach out to rescues in the area if you have the experience to help them foster and place a dog like this!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like a dog that would make a nice companion for someone. He looks terrified in that photo. Such a shame to be parted with from his life partner after so long. 

I do wish they would have kept that bite-command comment out of the description, though. The last thing anyone needs is some amateur getting their hands on this dog just to impress friends with its ability to bite on command. That's the kind of thing that needs to be communicated privately to a (heavily screened) adopter.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

yuriy said:


> Looks like a dog that would make a nice companion for someone. He looks terrified in that photo. Such a shame to be parted with from his life partner after so long.
> 
> I do wish they would have kept that bite-command comment out of the description, though. The last thing anyone needs is some amateur getting their hands on this dog just to impress friends with its ability to bite on command. That's the kind of thing that needs to be communicated privately to a (heavily screened) adopter.


At least they were smart enough to not use a common word for the bite command.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I wonder how they found out he'll attack on command? I don't know, really I have no insider info, but this seems like a big made-up story. Dog still needs a home, of course, but I doubt he ever worked as a police k9.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Muskeg said:


> I wonder how they found out he'll attack on command? I don't know, really I have no insider info, but this seems like a big made-up story. Dog still needs a home, of course, but I doubt he ever worked as a police k9.


I'm guessing owner-surrender and the info was communicated to them.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Update: Rescued by Four Paws Sake NYC Animal Rescue. Many thanks to all of the people who shared Buster's story. Sharing saves lives. Buster will have permanent placement with a handler who helps retired K9s. He is going to be fine.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Buster will have permanent placement with a handler who helps retired K9s. He is going to be fine.


This is the best possible kind of placement. SO glad they were able to get him into good hands where he'll be safe and well understood. Awesome!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is sad it will take quite awhile to adjust but I'm sure he will. It is nice though that someone is looking out for these dogs. Bragging-,not surprised though the word to attack was shared that is surprising. They are very awesome dogs and yes very different. Im glad he will be taken care of.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad Buster is out of the shelter. Thank you Four Paws Sake Rescue for giving this pup a chance.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Great news! I'm glad after a life of service that he will be with someone who won't throw him away.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

I tried to talk myself out of reading this thread, and now I'm glad I didn't. Someone's getting an awesome senior dog.


----------



## Lubo (Dec 20, 2015)

Glad to hear Buster is in good hands!


----------

